# Indoor Hydro Harvest Soon



## WiTeFiRe (Jun 22, 2021)

Poison OG (seed from dispensary outdoor grown flower) outbred with a random male from someone else's grow.

Got her in a 2 x 4 tent with a second flowering plant, not pictured. She is under a LED light and in a DWC set up. Went with all organic labeled nutrients and supplements, including Recharge and humic acid to create a live liquid soil. 

Probably be harvesting her soon, getting that nice milky white.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2021)

Nice job bro.


----------



## pute (Jun 22, 2021)

Looks like good smoke.


----------

